# DLC coated router bits



## arouterman (Nov 7, 2009)

I have seen DLC coated bits on Amazon. Has anyone used these bits before? Does it pay for the higher price? Can you sharpen coated bits?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums arouterman.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome,
IMHO They aren't worth the extra cost. I don't see a noticeable difference in the cutting. but the do last a little longer. Not many of us have router bits sharpen. Shaper bits yes. Coating will not interfere with sharpen them.


----------



## arouterman (Nov 7, 2009)

Old_Chipper said:


> Welcome,
> IMHO They aren't worth the extra cost. I don't see a noticeable difference in the cutting. but the do last a little longer. Not many of us have router bits sharpen. Shaper bits yes. Coating will not interfere with sharpen them.


Do you mind sharing your experience with coated solid carbide router bits? I have tried a few different bits and they all showed at least twice to 5 times extended life, sometimes even more especially on MDF. 

I have read an online discussion that a 2 flute 3/8" compression generally lasts 60 sheets (???). I experienced, in my recent tests, many times more. I am also looking for someone routing high quantity of MDF or melamine laminates daily for nanocomposite coated router bits.

For quality of cuts, there should be no noticeable difference. These coatings generally are only at 2 micron to 5 micron, hardly anything to affect woodworking applications. 

{(???) How and what and many other W's are not not considered. Generally!!!}


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Your post asked about the coated bits, not solid carbide. Solid carbide certainly will last longer. Coated or not. Sales rep told me that the coating is suppose to help with build up. If you will look at one those coated bits after one use, you will see the coating is no longer on the cutting edge. I do buy the tin coated drill bits. they don't rust as quick in humid climates. As a machinist I used thousands of end mills coated, uncoated, HSS and Carbide. Carbide was my choice most of the time. Never saw that the coated ones made any difference. All the guys in the shop felt that way.


----------

